# OFFICIAL PFF UNOFFICIAL SHARK CHECK IN



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Please make ONE post, checking in if you are definately going to be in. Just make one post PER TEAM, so people can easily see how many people are entering, and the prize money.

Use the other thread for continued trash talking, story telling, name calling, fake picture posting of your imaginary sharks, and questions!:toast

After you pay the entry fee, go ahead and edit your post to "PAID", so we all can see how many are locked in.

If you are not a 100% sure yet, but think there is a good chance, go ahead and post a "MAYBE", and if you find out you can't, delete your post, and if you decide to definately get in, edit it.

I will start it off.

TEAM CHUNKY LOVE: IN, AND PAID!!!


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

WE are in and PAID!!!!! TEAM JCS-B! friggin rules!!!! hey clay was a good time B.S.in with ya this afternoon. can't wait to see ya out there!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

In.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">







<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Kane Mano and da misfits are in the show.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sniper isin


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I will sign in for one more team, not on the forum, but good persona friends. They are in!


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wanna be in the tournament, but I don't know where to pay!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Clay, you know im in. If it's cool we will just pay you at Mcrae. I'm good for it I think lol.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *reelsmooth19 (4/4/2008)*Wanna be in the tournament, but I don't know where to pay!


Copied over from the tourney thread. Oops I just posted more than once on this thread. 

http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic70005-35-1.aspx

Entry fees can be paid up until the official start time Friday, April 11th 4 pm.

$80 "donation" can be mailed to: 

BOSS Commercial Building Services 
1333 College Parkway #110 
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 

If mailing a check or money order, please make payable to "CASH". Do NOT make it payable to my business name or me! 

My number is <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = SKYPE /><SKYPE:SPAN onmouseup="skype_tb_imgOnOff(this,1,'0',true,16,'');return skype_tb_stopEvents();" class=skype_tb_injection onmousedown="skype_tb_imgOnOff(this,2,'0',true,16,'');return skype_tb_stopEvents();" id=softomate_highlight_0 onmouseover="skype_tb_imgOnOff(this,1,'0',true,16,'');" title="Call this phone number in United States of America with Skype: +18507771221" onclick="doRunCMD('call','0',null,0);return skype_tb_stopEvents();" onmouseout="skype_tb_imgOnOff(this,0,'0',true,16,'');" durex="933" context="(850) 777-1221" IamRTL="0"><SKYPE:SPAN onmouseup="doSkypeFlag(this,'0',1,1,16);return skype_tb_stopEvents();" class=skype_tb_imgA onmousedown="doSkypeFlag(this,'0',2,1,16);return skype_tb_stopEvents();" id=skype_tb_droppart_0 onmouseover="doSkypeFlag(this,'0',1,1,16);" title="Skype actions" style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(C:\Users\Jon\AppData\Local\Temp\__SkypeIEToolbar_Cache\e70d95847a8f5723cfca6b3fd9946506\static\inactive_a.compat.flex.w16.gif)" onclick="skype_tb_SwitchDrop(this,'0','sms=0');return skype_tb_stopEvents();" onmouseout="doSkypeFlag(this,'0',0,1,16);"><SKYPE:SPAN class=skype_tb_imgFlag id=skype_tb_img_f0 style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(C:\Users\Jon\AppData\Local\Temp\__SkypeIEToolbar_Cache\e70d95847a8f5723cfca6b3fd9946506\static\famfamfam/US.gif)"></SKYPE:SPAN></SKYPE:SPAN><SKYPE:SPAN class=skype_tb_imgS id=skype_tb_img_s0></SKYPE:SPAN><SKYPE:SPAN class=skype_tb_injectionIn id=skype_tb_text0><SKYPE:SPAN class=skype_tb_innerText id=skype_tb_innerText0>(850)777-1221</SKYPE:SPAN></SKYPE:SPAN><SKYPE:SPAN class=skype_tb_imgR id=skype_tb_img_r0></SKYPE:SPAN></SKYPE:SPAN>. If you would like to meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Fishwerks is in. 



:usaflag


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Team killing time is in fo sho!!!!!


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

we r in but need to pay... we well be there.:hoppingmad


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Team Blue Shocker is in and paid. Hopefully I will have a few members by then.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Has this tourney died or is it still on the books. Have'nt heard anything since the close of the new dates poll????? Where we at fellows?


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

The Tourney is still on for the 9th thru the 11th of May. I think everyone has just been busy or has been storing the excitment up for the weekend. hope to see you there so you can congradulate :letsdrink team JCS on their fine winand admire the pile of cash we had taken from everyone.:clap see you there kane! it is going to be a blast especially if the weather hold to what it has been lately.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

It's more like a public service then a fishing tourney... :angel



*Third Florida Shark Attack Leaves 18-Year-Old Surfer Hurt*



NEW SMYRNA BEACH, Fla. ? There have been three shark attacks in as many days in the Atlantic Ocean off New Smyrna Beach.



Eighteen-year-old David Alger was getting on his board when a shark clamped down on his left foot Monday, said Volusia County Beach Patrol spokesman Jack Driskell.



The encounter left him with foot lacerations, which were treated at the scene before he drove himself to the hospital.



Authorities cleared the area of swimmers and surfers because other sharks were spotted.



Over the weekend, two other surfers were bitten by sharks at the beach. But they didn't sustain life or limb threatening injuries.



On Friday, a 66-year-old triathlete who was swimming in the ocean in San Diego County, Calif., was attacked and killed by a shark.





Stressless


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

so the for shore dat is 9 10 11 th


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Just to get you fired up.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man I can't wait!!!! Its still on!

Sweet underwater pics matt! I gotta check out your rig so I can get some like that!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

How much money is gonna be in this thing?


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

well the weather is looking great for the weekend of the tourny beer fish and chix cant wait


----------

